# Short radius bender



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get one? It appears the klien one has been discontinued


----------



## rotagilla (Jun 28, 2009)

Did a quick google search and found one here.

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-51209-Conduit-Bender-Benfield-Combo-p/kle-51209.htm


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Already found that. Where it usually says add to cart/buy now it says discontinued.


----------



## rotagilla (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you seen this one?

http://www.garvinindustries.com/product.asp_Q_parentID_E_581_A_subCatID_E_612_A_prodID_E_3277


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

randas said:


> Anyone know where I can get one? It appears the klien one has been discontinued


It has been discontinued for quite a while now, probably due to low demand, since they don’t make NEC compliant bends. If you try and order one from that link to Ace Tool Online, I bet you will get an email a couple of days later telling you this, as they drop ship practically everything direct from Klein. I don’t know why they still have it listed on their site.

I bet you could probably find a used one on ebay or Amazon auctions though. 
I know that there are also some generic China made short-radius benders out there still, but wouldn’t know where to find them.

BTW: If you have access to a Wiremold 600B bender… I have used one for 1/2-inch EMT and Type-L before in a pinch and it worked fine, since it has the same short-radius Benfield head.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

No luck on ebay or amazon


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just a thought.... Bridgeport has these neat ells out now that are like a capped ell, but the cap is on the side. I forget what they call them. That might help you out... use a fitting instead of a short radius bend?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, just checked. It's not Bridgeport. It's T&B. They call them the "Universal Elbow".


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, just checked. It's not Bridgeport. It's T&B. They call them the "Universal Elbow".


 ive seen these at the supply house, youre supposed to be able to pull through them.
its a neat idea but i dont know that id ever find a use for them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> ive seen these at the supply house, youre supposed to be able to pull through them.
> its a neat idea but i dont know that id ever find a use for them.


Yeah, they seem a little weird to me too, but it's good to know about weird stuff. Odd fittings can sometimes help you out of a jam.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, just checked. It's not Bridgeport. It's T&B. They call them the "Universal Elbow".


I will have to remember this item. Thanx


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Try this link ----> http://www.toolup.com/greenlee/516.html#


----------

